# Uh oh guys, some girl on girl action!!!



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Mrs Python bombed Michele! :shock: I stopped at the post office this morning on the way home from the firehouse (did you know that Ford Probes, contrary to popular belief, are NOT intended to fly through the air?) and picked up a package addressed to Michele. Got home...tossed it at her, then ran to the bathroom to get a shower and hopefully stay out of the bomb blast :lol: I'll post pics later, but Christina sent a very nice 5 stick variety pack for Michele.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

HAWT!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Anton said:


> HAWT!


LOL


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow, this is wayyyy out of control and I love it.. what's the bodycount for the week :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> .. what's the bodycount for the week :lol:


Quite a few my friend, quite a few.....

Outstanding job Mrs Python or shall we call her Bobbie the bomb builder? :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok, I'll bite.......
"This thread is useless without pictures!" :wink:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

touche stan but he said he would post pics later


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Acesfull said:


> touche stan but he said he would post pics later


Ohhhhhhhh! So you're suppose to READ the rest of thread BEFORE posting on these things? Ok, ok. I'm learning.........:wink:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

^^^ :lol: :lol: :lol: 



I am trying to train her in the art of surprise attacks :twisted: .


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

:lolat: 


Python said:


> ...train her...


Best of the luck with that bro!

Oh yeah, lovin' the avatar!!!!!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice!!! I saw a show like that once in College & we......uhhh nevermind.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Very nicely done!!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Christina says:

"You are welcome Michele and I hope you enjoy the smokes!"


Geez, us guys have to do all the work :roll: !





















:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

thats why you have a toolbelt


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: 


Acesfull said:


> thats why you have a toolbelt


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

You guys are too cool!


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Niiiice!.............Christina's raised her head above the parapet......now she is a fair target :twisted:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## MRider (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you so much Christina!!!
Sorry it took me so long to post a reply. I have been working on this project at work and finally got it done today. I will certainly try out the new ones this weekend now that I can breath. Thanks so much! It was a great surprise.


----------



## Oceanstar1974 (May 9, 2008)

MRider said:


> Thank you so much Christina!!!
> Sorry it took me so long to post a reply. I have been working on this project at work and finally got it done today. I will certainly try out the new ones this weekend now that I can breath. Thanks so much! It was a great surprise.


Hi! Very late but I have been busy as well..doing what I have no idea lol. No problem, hope you enjoy them!


----------

